# Anybody want to sell vintage schwinn BMXs?



## TheBicycleJungle (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm looking for vintage schwinn bmxs.. show me what you got.. 

















I just got this one and posted it at http://www.bmxmuseum.com/bikes/schwinn/3000 ..  Cool website!


----------



## Wheelie Pete (Mar 6, 2007)

Would you be interested in a lot of NOS schwinn scramble frames from about 78??


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, send me the list and pictures to my email: thebicyclejungle@yahoo.com
Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Wheelie Pete (Mar 7, 2007)

They were on craigslist yesterday(honestly!!)  - 21 NOS scrambler frames and four forks.  $100.  I called nearly immediately, and they were already gone!! - Sorry!


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Mar 7, 2007)

which area? thanks for letting me know..


----------



## dreambmx (Sep 17, 2007)

Are you still looking for Schwinn BMXers?


----------



## dpsalsero (Sep 23, 2007)

*Still Looking For Bmx's*

HI ,  i have a beautiful schwinn predator let me know if you are interested its all chrome with all its original decals


----------



## stingraynut-w-kids (Sep 23, 2007)

*dpsalsero*

I am interested in you predator!! Could you send me some pictures and a price shipped to Willard,Ohio 44890. Email me direct.

stingraynut-w-kids@hotmail.com

 Thanks,
Jeff:eek:


----------



## odds&sods (Jul 13, 2008)

I have this Mini scrambler up for grabs if you are interested. The bars you see on the bike are not correct and do not come with it. I have a set of proper Schwinn scrambler bars that do come with it though. plus the bars have already been powder coated flat black. Let me know.

P.S. I also have a set of wald bars that look just like the scrambler bars. They are chrome and NOS. I'll give you your choice of bars if we work a deal.


----------



## Unkle Krusty (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a really sweet chrome scrambler for sale, and a couple others. skyway tuff 1's, lesters etc. 

vlkswgns4life@yahoo.com for more info


----------



## Rannelator (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a ~2000 24" BMX cruiser cromo frame and fork set w/ stem and bars.  Interested?


----------



## Rannelator (Jan 4, 2011)

Schwinn cruiser frame and fork set. Chromoly frame and fork. Includes Frame, fork, headset, stem, bars, seat post, and seat clamp. Does NOT include the BB. 21.5" top tube.

S/N: ACE6E01339 SS-3
I think it is about 2002 or 2003 vintage based on info from the previous owner and other research.
...
The only damage is to the Schwinn badge on the fork tube (See picture). All chrome is in great shape.

I am willing to include a set of 180mm Redline Flight cranks and BB for additional cost.

Here's the craigslist post:
http://lancaster.craigslist.org/bik/2140465913.html

I have more pics I can email on request.
Asking $100 for the set plus shipping. (I won't be using the shipping to make money so it will be reasonable to cover costs).


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 28, 2014)

I know this is a couple years old, but are you still interested in Schwinn BMX bikese?
I have an early chrome 80's Predator, and pink Predator Freeform.
They can be seen in my other thread in this forum.
The chrome one has been gone thru, bearings lubed, chrome polished up, and rear tire replaced.


----------



## 66sprint (Oct 13, 2014)

*schwinn scrambler*

Are you still looking for vintage schwinns?


----------



## indiana dave (Oct 13, 2014)

That thing is old school cool!


----------



## KevinM (Jan 3, 2015)

I have NOS pads, Mag sprocket protectors. Lots of small parts. Email me direct at rkmurphy1@yahoo.com
Thanks. Kevin


----------

